# EFTA GmbH (GIGASMS)



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

HABE mich  angemeldet unde insgesamt auf 3 sms geantwortet,dann die haben mich weiter genervt und ich hab nicht mehr geantowortet(insgesamt 6 euro) Muss ich jetzt angst haben das eine hohe handy echnung kommt? indg. AUf was muss ich jetzt aufpassen und was soll ich noch tun???
thx very much


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Juli 2004)

Mal ein Auszug aus den AGB:



> 2. Der Teilnehmer erkennt an, dass sich im System Männer als Frauen und Frauen als Männer ausgeben können.
> 
> 3. Weiter erkennt der Teilnehmer an, dass alle Teilnehmer unter mehreren Identitäten das System nutzen können.
> 
> ...



Hört sich doch toll an...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Ich bekomme jetzt sms´s die 3 mal am tag oder so aber ich antworte nicht züruck, wollte wissen wieviel ist jetzt diese gründgebühr und ob ich für jede SMS die sie mir senden wieviel bezahlen muss. Mein Handy vertrag läuft sowieso in 2 monate ciao

 :x  :x  :x  :x 
Es kann doch nict sein ich bezhale eine grundgebühr und ich weiss nicht wieviel es ist und die sagen das auch nicht.. diese leute sollte man verklagen, armes Deutschland alles ist eine verschwörung angefangen seit der "emanze" zeit.. HAHA  GERMANY is so single land überall wird berichtet, männer kaufen sich frauen aus asien......usw usw die frauen hier brauchen kein mann usw .....haben hohe ansprüche, sind extrem ethischempfindlich für jede detail, die männer gehen fremd das alles führt zu singleland, kapitalismums halt
 ich denke das ist alles eine verschwörung......  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:   :x  :x  :x  :x 

 an alle frauen  :bussi:  :bussi:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

das ist voll ROFL so wie ich das sehe in 200 jahren sind alle deutshce gemischt haha  ist schon scheisse diese gauner nutzen die singles und werden millionär, glaube ich ich werde diesen job machen, hat gute zukunft ausischten heheheh


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 Juli 2004)

@loco:

unk:  unk:  unk:  unk:  unk:  unk:  unk:  unk: 
unk:  unk:    :rotfl:   unk:  unk:
unk:  unk:  unk:  unk:  unk:  unk:  unk:  unk: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Rex Cramer (5 Juli 2004)

Kapitalismums...
An Deinem Beitrag hätte Freud seine helle Freude.

Nein, Giga-SMS verdient pro SMS, die Du an eine ihrer Nummern absetzt. Grundgebühr gibt es da keine. Deswegen wirst Du auch jetzt mit "Werbung" bomardiert, wie es in deren AGB zu lesen steht. Sammle doch mal ein paar von denen und stelle die Texte hier ein. Dann können wir uns ein Bild von der seriösen Arbeitsweise machen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2005)

*Ein Hoch auf die Pisa-Studie*

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch die AGBs mal in Ruhe durchlesen. Vor Allem LOCO. Du hast keine 6 Euro bezahlt weil die ersten 3 SMS frei sind ......Zumindest wenn man so schlau ist und sie über Giga.de schickt.
tztztz, wer lesen kann ist ganz klar im Vorteil!

_*Beleidigung gelöscht,  modaction *_


----------

